# massive # of paint chips exposing grey on hood & forward-facing fenders



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank the EPA for continually forcing the manufacturers (of paint) and forcing the manufacturers that use it to come up with different formulations and recovery methods.
This is not the somewhat flexible (and tolerant) enamels of our past......now, due to these reformulations, very hard/brittle and prone to chipping, regardless of who made it or where it was made.

Those that are sensitive to car condition over the long term really have no options beyond a bra (clear or removable) with the newest paints and processes.

Sucks!

Rob


----------

